# Viren durch GAMERANGER



## Watnloshier (17. März 2013)

Kennt jemand Gameranger von euch? Dieses Programm womit man ältere Spiele wie Heroes 3 Complete Online spielen kann.

Es hat bisher immer einwandfrei funktioniert. Doch seit 1 Woche ungefähr haben sich dort Viren "eingenistet", also habe ich erstmal Gamranger und die Viren löschen lassen und noch dazu das ganze System neu aufgesetzt.

Doch selbst jetzt, mit neu installiertem System bekomme ich bei der installation angezeigt, dass es sich um Troyaner handelt.

Obwohl ich es von der offiziellen Seite geladen habe GameRanger - play your friends online


----------



## joasas (20. März 2013)

Hast du den Installer neu heruntergeladen oder den alten benutzt? Wenn du den alten benutzt hast wäre das für mich persönlich kein Wunder. Zudem stellt sich die Frage aus welcher Quelle du die Software bezogen hast. Nachdem Heise diese Anwendung zum Download anbietet kannst du ggf. mal dort nachfragen, ich würde einfach auf eine Fehlerkennung tippen, jedoch kenne und nutze ich diese Software nicht und möchte auch keine zeitintensive Analyse durchführen. 

Schon mal über freie Alternativen nachgedacht?

Social VPN - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PS: Sofern nicht geklärt ist ob ggf. durch eine Manipulation des Webservers schadhafte Software verteilt wird sollte man ggf. von einer Verlinkung absehen.


----------



## Robonator (20. März 2013)

Schreib mal auf jeden Fall den Support dazu an. 
Finde es nur merkwürdig das sie dort mit einem Forum werben, der Link allerdings auf eine leere Seite verweist.


----------

